# Macro Lense-If money were no object.



## Bluffspring (Mar 20, 2012)

So now that I'm buying a 5D Mkiii and not the 1DX. I have a little cash on hand to buy a macro lense.

What would you buy given these parameters.
Mainly nature photography
Already have the Canon 100mm EF 2.8 (love it even if it is a little old)


Lenses: 24-70 Canon 2.8L, 70-200 Canon 2.8L IS, 100-400 Canon 4.5-5.6L IS
Bodies: 1DS Mkii, 5D Mkiii (hopefully this week-fingers crossed)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Joellll (Mar 20, 2012)

100L, or the non-L variant works too.

Reverse mounted lenses are fun to use too, but is it weird that I REALLY like using the Tokina fisheye zoom as a non-dedicated macro?


----------



## Quasimodo (Mar 20, 2012)

If I had the money now, I would have bought the MP-E65, with the Macro twin flash, and the extra railing for your tripod. I have never tried it, and it is supposedly a steep learning curve (given its manual focus only, and 1-5 zoom). But the pictures I see from it are amazing. I have the 100 F2.8L HIS, and it is awsome, but it has 'only' 1-1, and not 1-5


----------



## etg9 (Mar 20, 2012)

Another vote for the amazing MP-E65. Hard to get the goods but amazingly worth it when you do. This lens is the reason that macro boards are 90% Canon.


----------



## Pyrenees (Mar 20, 2012)

I'd love to get my hands on the Zeiss 100mm Makro. Having seen some samples and various figures, it looks awesome. Apart from that, Canon's 180mm would be fantastic for additional reach for insects and the like.


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 20, 2012)

I have the Canon 180 macro as it gets me further away from the subject when taking a macro. Particularly good for flighty things such as insects. Also takes the 1.4 converter


----------



## TexPhoto (Mar 20, 2012)

MP-E65 all the way. IF you can handle the fact that it is Manual focus, and pretty much must be used on a good macro rail, on a tripod.


----------



## Forceflow (Mar 20, 2012)

Well, since you already have the 100 I would also suggest the MP-E65, though I hear it's really difficult to photograph with it. (No idea though, never worked with one myself)
Personally I really like my Sigma 150mm f/2.8 macro OS. It offers quite a bit more reach than Canon's 100 and is faster than Canon's 180. The image stabilization is nice, though I find it not that necessary for macros. (Which I almost always use a tripod for) The IQ is also really nice and all in all it's still fairly affordable. Not cheap, but sitting nicely between Canon's 100 and 180.


----------



## T3Heavyshop (Mar 20, 2012)

I have the MP-E65 and "Manual Focus" is a bit misleading. There is no separate focus ring. Focus is achieved by either moving the camera, or adjusting your zoom from 1X to 5X magnification. It is a pain to use without a rail, but can be done. I wouldn't recommend it for living insects however, unless you have a real long period to wait for them to get exactly where you want them.


----------



## zim (Mar 20, 2012)

MP-E65, I drool at the thought of the fun that can be had with that amazing lens.


----------



## well_dunno (Mar 20, 2012)

One more vote for MP-E 65, perhaps combined with a Macro Twin Lite MT-24EX Flash...


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 20, 2012)

I would go with the 180... it allows you more room between you and your subject... sometimes focusing the lens inches from the subject can freak the subject out... Also is sharp and very well built. If you want super macro shots, the MPE-65 is awesome but you aren't afforded much room between you and your subject... the 65 is only manual focus which is good for macro work, but means it doesn't lend well to being a multipurpose lens, but it really boils down to what you're shooting, how often, and what you want out of your lens.


----------



## AJ (Mar 20, 2012)

Zeiss 100/2


----------



## kaz (Mar 20, 2012)

*Voigtlander APO-macro 125mm*

The Voigtlander APO-macro 125mm is a 1x macro, unlike the ZE 100mm makro-planar, which is only 0.5x.

It's expensive, and is out-of-production. I've seen it going for $2000-3500 on eBay.

I haven't done a shootout yet, but my feeling so far is that, although the ZE 100mm makro-planar may have a very slight sharpness and contrast advantage, the Voigtlander is way more apochromatic (doesn't have the nasty longitudial chromatic aberration), which I find is very important for making pretty macros.


----------



## FOB2009 (Mar 20, 2012)

I love my Zeiss 100/2.0, which is more versatile than just macro.


----------



## nvsravank (Mar 20, 2012)

I would upgrade to the 100L macro and put the rest of the money to buy a macro rail kit. GEt used to it before splurging on the MPE65.


----------



## K-amps (Mar 20, 2012)

I have the 180L. It replaced the 100L. As Brian says, Takes TC's to keep you away from spiders... Takes great portraits too. Amazing Bokeh and OOF blur.

100L great for handheld and light in use.

MP-E65 great for real close ups. pain to use. Specialty lens but does what no other lens can do.


----------



## DanoPhoto (Mar 20, 2012)

Agree about upgrade to L glass, add twin light flash and macro rail system. Then if still have the itch, go for the MPE.


----------



## kirispupis (Mar 20, 2012)

It really depends on what types of photography you are interested in. I have a lot of macro gear and greatly enjoy taking macro shots. The following may help.

*MP-E 65* - This is an incredible lens, but do not think about buying it without the MT-24EX. Also, it requires a lot of concentration and patience. It is a completely different beast from other macro lenses.

*100L macro* - Optically it is very similar to the non-L, but the hybrid IS puts it in a different orbit. Lately this has been my most used lens.

*TS-E 90* - Great choice for flowers. I love the creativity it allows.

*300/4 IS* - The F4 has far better macro capabilities than the 2.8. I use this lens mainly for dragonflies and sometimes water striders (they sense vibration so it is tough to get close)

*180L* - I owned this lens and was not impressed with it, so I sold it. Sigma has an interested macro comes out that on paper is much better. More likely I'll just wait for Canon to update it.

Other gear.

*A good macro tripod* - I use a Gitzo 2541EX which is the Explorer arm type. If you do buy one don't make the same mistake I did - buy the geared version.

*Macro rails* - I own two different ones
*RRS stacked rails* - These are pretty good rails and are very strong. I owned the Kirk rail in the past and it wasn't as strong - which is important as my camera often hangs upside down or in other weird angles. They are very good general purpose rails.

*Cognisys Stackshot * - Great for stacked images. I use this often now with flowers.

*Cognisys Stopshot* - This is a bit more specialized, but if you like water drops this is the way to go.

Another idea is to pick up the 2x III extender for your 70-200/2.8. It gives you about .4x magnification - which is very useful.

I did not want to fill up the page with photos, but if you would like sample shots from any of these let me know and I will post them.


----------



## thenickdude (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: Voigtlander APO-macro 125mm*



kaz said:


> The Voigtlander APO-macro 125mm is a 1x macro, unlike the ZE 100mm makro-planar, which is only 0.5x.
> 
> It's expensive, and is out-of-production. I've seen it going for $2000-3500 on eBay.


The test results from this lens are absolutely beautiful. If I were going crazy buying macro gear, this would be at the top of my list (with the MP-E 65 straight afterwards). Here's the test results at photozone.de:

http://www.photozone.de/Reviews/267-voigtlander-sl-125mm-f25-apo-lanthar-test-report--review?start=1


----------



## Axilrod (Mar 20, 2012)

The Zeiss 100mm Macro is sick.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Mar 22, 2012)

Canon needs to add the new HIS to the 180 macro. I have the 100 macro USM non-L, awesome lens, bought it and the new 100L was announced about a month later.


----------



## Jettatore (Mar 22, 2012)

If for flowers and products go 100mm 2.8L IS if can afford it, it also doubles as an awesome non-macro prime with IS and has amazing quality. If for bugs, do exactly what this guy says, cheap and better suited according to everything I've read.

An Introduction to High-Magnification Macro Photography

Someone here a while back suggested something similar when I asked about putting the 100mm on ext tubes, told me to do what that guy above says to do, and I almost ignored the advice completely because of how bad I want the 100mm for it's variety of uses and amazing quality. But I'm glad I had time to think about it, because I am short on cash and my primary intent with macro is photographing insects ultra close, and for that the cheapo custom rigs are said to be much more effective according to all reports I've seen, unless possibly you can afford that MP-E thing + Flash and rail and so on. I will likely be back with first hand experience with a setup like the above in about a month give or take. So take everything I say here based on extensive reading and studying and ZERO first hand experience with macro photography.


----------



## Quasimodo (Mar 22, 2012)

Jettatore said:


> If for flowers and products go 100mm 2.8L IS if can afford it, it also doubles as an awesome non-macro prime with IS and has amazing quality. If for bugs, do exactly what this guy says, cheap and better suited according to everything I've read.
> 
> An Introduction to High-Magnification Macro Photography
> 
> Someone here a while back suggested something similar when I asked about putting the 100mm on ext tubes, told me to do what that guy above says to do, and I almost ignored the advice completely because of how bad I want the 100mm for it's variety of uses and amazing quality. But I'm glad I had time to think about it, because I am short on cash and my primary intent with macro is photographing insects ultra close, and for that the cheapo custom rigs are said to be much more effective according to all reports I've seen, unless possibly you can afford that MP-E thing + Flash and rail and so on. I will likely be back with first hand experience with a setup like the above in about a month give or take. So take everything I say here based on extensive reading and studying and ZERO first hand experience with macro photography.



Awsome video, and very inspirational. I would love to see your postings when you have them. I am borrowing the mp-e65 next week and I will have it for three weeks. I am sooooo looking forward to it


----------



## D.Sim (Mar 23, 2012)

If you have the money, get the MPE65... might not be the most suitable lens for nature macro though...

if you wanted a lens you carry around with you as you trek, and can shoot outdoors handheld, and money was no object, I'd say get the 180mm for the reach outdoors, not as good as the 100mm, so since money is no object, get that too. =P

Also, a good tripod and macro rail. you might not get to use it a lot outdoors, but its useful to have especially when money isn't an issue


----------



## prayharder (Mar 23, 2012)

I have the 100L macro and the MP-E 65.

You already have the 100 macro, but I do agree that the 100L is a great upgrade.

But if I could only have one for macro, I would get the MP-E, there just isn't anything else like it. 

I use studio lights with mine or a cheap ring flash. I really should buy the twin flash, it's so much better.

Have fun shooting!


----------



## Bennymiata (Mar 26, 2012)

Chack out the Sigma 150mm F2.8 Macro with OS.
I've got the Canon 60mmEF-S macro and have used the 100L, but the Sigma is just wonderful.

Sharper than the 100L, and the colours, contrast and bokeh are to die for.

With the OS, it works really well hand held too.


----------

